# Union Steam Ship Co



## Garry Burns (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone remember Len Brough Chief Engineer in 1966? I was a Junior Engineer just going up to 4th at the time.
Thanks


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Garry Burns said:


> Anyone remember Len Brough Chief Engineer in 1966? I was a Junior Engineer just going up to 4th at the time.
> Thanks


Hi ask the question on union shipping site on Face Book ,I'm sure you will get a answer 
Andy


----------



## Garry Burns (Feb 18, 2012)

Andy Duncan said:


> Hi ask the question on union shipping site on Face Book ,I'm sure you will get a answer
> Andy


Thanks


----------



## Terry_2 (May 20, 2006)

Garry Burns said:


> Anyone remember Len Brough Chief Engineer in 1966? I was a Junior Engineer just going up to 4th at the time.
> Thanks





Garry Burns said:


> Anyone remember Len Brough Chief Engineer in 1966? I was a Junior Engineer just going up to 4th at the time.
> Thanks





Garry Burns said:


> Anyone remember Len Brough Chief Engineer in 1966? I was a Junior Engineer just going up to 4th at the time.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotch Boiler (Sep 18, 2011)

Westlake???


----------



## R.kearsley (May 14, 2012)

Garry Burns said:


> Anyone remember Len Brough Chief Engineer in 1966? I was a Junior Engineer just going up to 4th at the time.
> Thanks


Len was Chief on the Rangatira when I joined as 2nd Electrician in 1963, believe he was the youngest Chief to serve on the InterIsland Express as it was called in those days, A great Chief and gentleman as was all of the Officers on the Ferries. Capt Meatyard and C/E Bill Hall just to name a few.
R.Kearsley


----------



## Nine6019213 (Apr 15, 2021)

My dad was Marine Superintendent with the Marine Department at Lyttelton from 1947, and had a lot to do with Capt Meatyard et al. When I was a wee lad I did training at HMNZS Tamaki at Motuihe Island, and had a dreadful journey in the 75-berth cabin in the bowels of “Rangatira” then The Limited. A sheltered childhood didn’t prepare me for that ship-board accommodation.


----------

